# About iphone 4s O.S update



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello guys

I have iphone 4s, borught it in the last december, in the last of january the OS hang up and i took to the company they updated the OS and told me this is the last one,

since 3 days ago I am seeing a pending message needs to update the OS,
I wanted to do it myself, but I worry to lose my contacts and my photos, what can I do? I got Apple ID and suppose all are in the iCloud, but my photos exeeded the limits already,
any advises will be highly appreciated,
Regard,


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

The latest version of iOS is 5.1. My advice is to plug your phone in and open iTunes. If it tells you there is an update, go for it. iTunes will copy the 'entire' contents of your phone to your Mac or PC (you may need to check this in the summary page of iTunes, to make sure it is not going to backup to iCloud), it will then zap the content, install the OS update, reboot the phone and then copy everything back on to it.

I updated a few days ago with no issues at all.

Danny


----------

